# Thyroglobulin measurements in washout of fine needle aspirates in cervical lymph node



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Thyroglobulin measurements in washout of fine needle aspirates in cervical lymph nodes for detection of papillary thyroid cancer metastases.

http://www.scielo.br/scielo.php?script=sci_arttext&pid=S0004-27302010000600007


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow...this one lost me at "hello." Too bad they couldn't use a few more abbreviations throughout!

I guess this pretty much sums it up:
_CONCLUSION: The results show that evaluation of FNAB-Tg in cervical LN is a valuable diagnostic tool for PTC metastases that can be used independent of the thyroid status._

...and in plain English... actually, I'm still not sure! The word "washout" is throwing me for a loop here.


----------

